# Mùi hương nước hoa nào sẽ “lên ngôi” trong dịp Giáng Sinh 2018?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (27/11/18)

Không có thời điểm nào hoàn hảo hơn để bạn thay đổi hương nước hoa như dịp Giáng Sinh. Lại một mùa Giáng Sinh nữa sắp về. Trong những ngày này, một mùi hương ấm áp và nồng nàn sẽ xua đi mọi lạnh giá của tiết trời mùa Đông. Những chai nước hoa sau đây sẽ là gợi ý hoàn hảo dành cho bạn.

*1. ACQUA DI FIORI – GUCCI BLOOM*

*

*
​Chỉ vừa ra mắt trong năm nay nhưng Bloom Acqua Di Fiori Gucci đã “hạ gục” phái đẹp bởi mùi hương tươi mát và trong trẻo. Tầng hương đầu là sự kết hợp của nhựa galbanum cùng lá hoa lý chua lạ lẫm. Tiếp theo, mùi hương của hoa nhài, hoa huệ Tuberose và hoa kim ngân mở ra tầng hương giữa tràn đầy sức sống. Lớp hương cuối vô cùng ấm áp bởi sự hòa quyện giữa xạ hương và gỗ đàn hương. Các nốt hương không bị tách rời mà xoáy vào nhau khơi gợi cảm xúc mãnh liệt trong bạn.

*2. J’ADORE – DIOR*

*

*
​Thiết kế chai nước hoa J’Adore với màu vàng sang trọng “hút hồn” các cô gái trong cái nhìn đầu tiên. Hương nước hoa này mang phong cách vừa cổ điển lại vừa hiện đại. Mở đầu là mùi hương của hoa mộc lan, hoa nhài và mùi trái lê chín mọng tươi mát. Sau đó, để tạo nên nét tinh nghịch nhưng không kém phần nữ tính, mùi hương hoa huệ và hoa nhài xuất hiện. Ở tầng hương cuối cùng, xạ hương, hương vanilla, gỗ tuyết tùng và quả mâm xôi đen hòa quyện lưu lại hương nước hoa ấm áp và lôi cuốn trên da thịt.

*3. PEONY & BLUSH SUEDE COLOGNE – JO MALONE LONDON*

*

*
​Đây là chai nước hoa thuộc dòng hương hoa cỏ dịu nhẹ. Tầng hương đầu mở ra với mùi hương táo ngọt thanh hòa quyện với phong vị hoa cỏ nồng nàn. Lớp hương giữa là mùi hoa mẫu đơn khá ngọt kết hợp với chút cay nồng của hồ tiêu. Tầng hương cuối cùng đậm đà mùi xạ hương và thoang thoảng hương da lộn ấm áp. Tất cả hòa quyện tinh tế tạo nên hương nước hoa rất gợi cảm và nữ tính.

*4. KNOT – BOTTEGA VENETA*

*

*
​Hương thơm của Knot được lấy cảm hứng từ khí hậu trong lành của bờ biển nước Ý. Chai nước hoa này thuộc nhóm hương hoa cỏ nhẹ nhàng, mang lại cảm giác tươi mới. Lớp hương đầu tỏa ra ngọt ngào với các nốt hương quýt hồng, quýt Clementine, chanh, hoa cam và tinh dầu neroli. Ở tầng hương giữa, mùi thơm của hoa mẫu đơn, hoa hồng trắng và oải hương hòa quyện tạo nên hương nước hoa trong lành. Sự tươi sáng của hai lớp hương trên dường như đối lập với lớp hương cuối cùng – sự nồng nàn của đất cùng xạ hương và đậu tonka.

*5. DO SON – DIPTYQUE*

*

*
​Đây là chai nước hoa đến từ Pháp nhưng lại mang cái tên rất thuần Việt – Do Son. Yves Coueslant, một trong ba nhà sáng lập Diptyque đã có thời gian sinh sống tại miền Bắc Việt Nam, gần với bãi biển Đồ Sơn. Chính ký ức tuổi thơ tại đây đã trở thành nguồn cảm hứng để ông tạo nên hương nước hoa này. Mùi thơm của hoa cam Châu Phi, hoa diên vĩ và hoa hồng Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ mở ra tầng hương đầu ngọt ngào và lôi cuốn. Lớp hương giữa là sự nồng nàn và cay nhẹ của hồ tiêu và hoa huệ trắng – loài hoa mà mẹ ông yêu thích. Lớp hương cuối kết thúc với mùi xạ hương huyền bí khơi gợi cảm xúc đầy đê mê.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

